# Mohonk



## BCUDX (Oct 7, 2002)

I am trying to get my husband to do some hiking with me.  Pretty unsuccessful so far.  We are going to be in New Paltz the end of Oct.  Someone told me there are some great cliff trails at Mohonk that you can park near the top and basically walk along the cliffs with no real climbing.  I thought if I can get my husband somewhere that there are some great views, maybe I can encourage him to start climbing some mountains instead of driving to the top.  Does anyone know of a place at Mohonk like this?


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 9, 2002)

I've only seen the brochuces of that & a NY State park, Minneshawka (I'm sure I'm butchering the name but something similar is in the area I believe) but I think you are correct that you can get near the top of the Gunks in a couple of spots by car & walk on trails on top.

A couple of other chocies:  Check to see if road up Bear Mt. is open in NY, It's not really hiking but some open space for exploring, more than just a scenic viewpoint.

Hiking Slide Mt. in Catskills.  It's a hike but it's very short from CR 47 (I want to say about 2.25) and CR 47 climbs a ton before you get to lot.  (This is a hard hike when done from Woodland Valley over Wittenberg & Cornell)

Mt. Washington, yes the Beast in the east.  Drive up or take the train & walk around many of the trails that circle the summit like the Alpine garden trail.

Whiteface in NY,  Road to top, take elevator up through mountain & walk back to car.

Bear Mt. in CT. You can pick up the dirt road that goes through the Mt. Washington (Everett once was called Mt. Washington) State Forest in CT or I believe in MA.  Like CR 47, teh road gains most of the required elevation, leaving you a gentle walk of about 2 miles to CT's Highest Summit.  (State Highpoint is nearby but harder to get to.)

Are there trails along the top of the Palisaides?  (Cliff overlooking the Hudson)  If so tehy would have great views too!


----------

